# ID/Info request on antique equipment



## JamesLincs (Mar 3, 2019)

Hello all. I hope this is the right place to pose such a question, but can anyone give me any information at all about the piece of equipment in the photographs? I have no idea! Thank you.


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 3, 2019)

I have not got a clue what it is, something to do with aperture maybe.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 3, 2019)

No idea but it looks interesting.............


----------



## JamesLincs (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks for looking anyway. Really puzzling.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2019)

With the right-angle iris and threads; something for microscopy?


----------



## compur (Mar 5, 2019)

Does it contain any optics?


----------



## JamesLincs (Mar 9, 2019)

Thanks - I think microscopy could be a good shout!

No optics.


----------



## IanG (Mar 9, 2019)

I'd like to see better photos, it's the third one that puzzles me.  What makes you think it's photographic?

Ian


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 9, 2019)

It looks more like some sort of throttling valve the just happens to use blades to control the orifice opening.


----------



## compur (Mar 10, 2019)

If there are no optics in it then I don't think it's a photographic device. As Dave442 said, it appears to be some sort of fluid valve.


----------

